
How Many Syllables Does English Have? (2009) - polm23
http://web.archive.org/web/20160822211027/http://semarch.linguistics.fas.nyu.edu/barker/Syllables/index.txt
======
zeckalpha
> For instance, the following [...] putative syllables are not actually
> legitimate syllables of English:

> ...

> t w er k t OUTWORKED

Some things have changed in English since 2009!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
And foosball f uw s

~~~
madcaptenor
The original post mentions this:

"Note that in some cases this is a flaw in the coverage of the dictionary,
since many speakers of English have, e.g., "foos-ball" as a word."

------
LorenPechtel
Compare that with 413 syllables for Chinese if you ignore tones, 1522
syllables if you consider tones. This is why Chinese speakers so mangle
foreign names--they have no alphabet to learn the sounds of letters and they
have so few syllables that learning to speak by syllables works well.
Unfortunately, it works horribly when faced with names that use syllables they
don't have.

------
nmeofthestate
What accent is this about? Because if "f uw d" is how you spell the syllable
in 'seafood' then "f uw t" is certainly a valid syllable - it's 'foot'.

~~~
umanwizard
I’m curious where you’re from such that food and foot have the same vowel
sound.

~~~
nmeofthestate
Scotland.

~~~
umanwizard
Cool, thanks!

------
swebs
>The grand total: 15831

------
faho
Two: "Eng" and "lish".

------
shmink
English has 2 syllables.

